# My 1975 280Z 2+2



## 75_280Z (Jun 11, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my 280Z. It has been sitting since 1982. It only has 74k on it. Dash has no cracks and the only "serious" rust spot is under the drivers seat, so its not too bad. Paid $850 Canadian so thats about $800 in American dollars. I'm looking forward to working on it once school is over for the summer. Anyway, enjoy the pictures, comments would be appreciated.

go to:1975_280Z - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nice project, what plans do you have for it?


----------



## 75_280Z (Jun 11, 2007)

First things first, the 280 should at least run before I do anything cosmetic. I am expecting to run into a few suprises along the way. I have found that parts for a 2+2 are slightly more difficult to find than regular 2 seaters, so it could be fun.
Its funny because I delivered pizza with a guy who has a SE-R. Thats got to be one of the best cars for the job.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

75_280Z said:


> First things first, the 280 should at least run before I do anything cosmetic. I am expecting to run into a few suprises along the way.


Other then fixing any rust that you may find in the engine bay I totally agree. Its much easier to do with an open engine bay then having to work around it.

Best of luck!


----------



## kmic617 (Jun 24, 2007)

car looks alright for a 75'.


----------

